# Injected Chicken Wing Question



## planeguy (Jun 9, 2010)

I have smoked wings before but usually inject and rub them right before they go on the smoker. Has anyone ever injected them the night before and let them sit in the fridge.  Dont know if they will get too mushy if i tried this.

Thanks!!


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 9, 2010)

What are you injecting them with? I think it may be easier to marinate them overnight. Just out of curiosity, how long does it take to inject a couple of dozen wings?


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 9, 2010)

Ive done it with that Tony C's cajun butter injection.

Turned out really good,  I injected them and then let them sit for 4 or 5 hours,  I didnt want to go overnight.

Injecting them really didnt take to long 10 maybe 15 minutes at most.  quick stab, and inject and move on.  Flavor penetrated alot further than a simple marinade imho.

good luck.


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 9, 2010)

I hate to say it but I guess we hear this a lot on this forum. Try them both ways and see which you like better or if there is any difference at all. Do half of them the night before and half the day of and see if you notice any difference. If you do please post the results as I would love to hear what you find.


----------



## planeguy (Jun 9, 2010)

It doesnt take long to do it but I have a bunch of stuff to do tomorrow before starting the smoker so I was trying to save some time.

Thanks - I will do it in the morning before the kids get up and start causing the usual havoc.


----------



## baz518 (Jun 9, 2010)

I think you would find brining those wings to be easier and less time consuming.  I would exclude any vinegar as it will turn chicken flesh mushy... otherwise, just incorporate your normal injection into the brine to have that flavor drawn into the chicken with the brine.  That way you don't have to mess with injecting anything... just throw the chicken into the brine and let it go overnight. 

I personally have a brining cooler that I use... so I usually make a very concentrated brine and add a bag of ice to keep my temperature safe (which also dilutes it to a normal brine), then let my chicken wings stay in the cooler overnight.  I always use a thermometer the next morning to make sure my temperature maintained... but you can usually tell by the amount of ice left floating in the brine.


----------

